# Is anyone using a vacuum chamber?



## Hackerman (Oct 6, 2014)

I am having trouble obtaining a 100% (30Hg) vacuum.

I don't think I have a leak because if I achieve a 28Hg vacuum and close the valves, it will hold the vacuum all night. I just can't seem to reach over 28 - 28.5Hg.

Here is the setup I am using.... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shatter-Vac...Pump-for-Extracts-Concentrates-/331326103246?

It's a 3 CFM pump so it should be able to pull a full vacuum, yes?

I wonder if I put the pump directly on the vacuum gauge if it would pull it to 30Hg. I did clip the little rubber nipple on the valve when I got it.

Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

TIA


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 12, 2014)

It's the pump. The one I have only got to 28 right out of the box. Now it barely gets over 26


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 12, 2014)

Actually, mine is working OK, now. I had a loose not on a connector. Given my altitude, I am pulling a full vac of just about 29Hg (@1000 Ft).


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 12, 2014)

A 5-6cfm will pull a deeper vacuum & faster.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 13, 2014)

Is it possible to pull more vacuum than 29Hg at 1000 feet above sea level?

My 3 CFM completes the task in about 10 or 15 seconds. Then, the valves hold it there until I purge.

It was really just my misunderstanding of vacs. I thought I could get to 30Hg.


----------

